# My new friends... no fins but still aquatic



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I picked up two frogs for my 2.5 gallon aquarium while out getting plants. I believe one is female and the other male.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahhhh i love froggies!!! What else do you have in the tank with them?


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

It's just them I'm getting a 5 or 10 gallon (he's not sure how big it is) tank from my brother and will be setting up a frog tank. I may put a small school of cory's with them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I want ADFs so bad <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely frogs  be careful for no mating, unless you want them to :I


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i want adfs so much now! so cute wow.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You'd be better off with a mid or top dweller fish with your frogs, adding another bottom dweller with bottom dwelling frog makes them compete for space and food  

They're cute


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting but I've changed my mind again lol... I'm thinking about going with assassin snails.


----------

